# very late shifting!



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

ok so i was searching the forums and found a similar issue with my situation, but not sure if im right..... my car shifts very late like if i punch the pedal, the trans downshifts but the rpm climbs up to around 6k to 7k and stays there for a good 7 to 8 seconds before shifting... and when it does shift, it jerks hard..... other than that, if i feather the gas pedal, it drives normal with normal shifting and all. even on highways, if im cruising at 60mph and wanted to speed up to make my exit, i would punch it and still climbs rpm stays high for 7 seconds then shifts very late......... i was thinking it might be a governor gear???? anyone have any ideas? thank you for your time.....


----------



## s12(20e) (Nov 21, 2007)

when was the last time u did a trans flush an filter change? sounds more like a torque converter or a internal mechanical condition. but then again u might be right just giving some ideas like u wanted. also need more info on the car


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Def do a fluid flush and filter change. Do it your self at the house and you will save alot of change. Its pretty easy to do.


----------



## dontheox (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a very similar problem except it wil not shift up at all. I have not done a transmission fluid change in 3 years. My car is a 1994 Nissan Sentra XE 1.6 cyl 

Any advice would be great! 

Thanks in advance!

Don


----------



## s12(20e) (Nov 21, 2007)

check shift cable on the car to see if it got out of alignment. check trans fluid. if that is all good maybe torque converter or internal problem


----------

